# Before and after the R35



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

So what car did you come from and where will you go next? Or is the R35 the one and only for you?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Before my current car I had an R35, and the one before that was an R35


----------



## danielhoworth (Feb 6, 2014)

Before my R35 I had an e92 M3 with an ESS Supercharger. I'm not sure where I'll go next, I love the R35 so probably a newer / faster one


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

B7 RS4 & 997 911 2S before. After...If I could afford it possibly a 991.2 911 GT3, failing that a Lotus Exige 380/350 Sport.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Before my current car I had an R35, and the one before that was an R35


Exactly the same for me too


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Had (and still have) a Ferrari F430 before the R35. If I had to get rid of one it would be the F430.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

slapshot said:


> Had (and still have) a Ferrari F430 before the R35. If I had to get rid of one it would be the F430.


Wish I bought one when they were 38k. GT2s were 45k back then too.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Will64 said:


> Exactly the same for me too


Any fanboi's want to comment?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I had a R33 GTR for around 9 years before my 35


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I had an Impreza STi for 8 years before the GTR. I'd always wanted a Skyline but never got around to getting one, and when the GTR was released I knew I had to have one! Four years have passed and there's nothing else (that I can afford!) that I would change the GTR for.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

A new Golf R before the GTR which I loved. Was stolen which I was gutted about but made way for the GTR. After this I think the new RS4 Avant (when it's released) is a fairly likely contender as I have a family. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

997 GT2 before...since RS4, M4 CP and now 535d...next possibly another GTR or F Type or 911 or R8


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

slapshot said:


> Had (and still have) a Ferrari F430 before the R35. If I had to get rid of one it would be the F430.


Wolw now that's a statement, to how much fun the R35 is! 



e8_pack said:


> Any fanboi's want to comment?


Well this is a *GT-R forum*, if you hadn't noticed. www.gtr.co.uk. And I'm certainly a fan of my GT-R.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> 997 GT2 before...since RS4, M4 CP and now 535d...next possibly another GTR or F Type or 911 or R8


Some nice cars there Henry! You like to change them frequently then?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

james_barker said:


> A new Golf R before the GTR which I loved. Was stolen which I was gutted about but made way for the GTR. After this I think the new RS4 Avant (when it's released) is a fairly likely contender as I have a family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


But James, the GTR can do everything, ask anybody.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

e8_pack said:


> But James, the GTR can do everything, ask anybody.


Not sure if you're a troll, or just here trying to act up.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Trev said:


> Not sure if you're a troll, or just here trying to act up.


Take it you had a skyline before the 35 then?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

e8_pack said:


> But James, the GTR can do everything, ask anybody.


Even drives itself, I often put the cruise control on and have a little kip


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> But James, the GTR can do everything, ask anybody.


Here we go again.

Admin is that forum section I asked for open for business yet?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Had e36 m3, e46 m3, e39 m5, z3m, evo 6, evo 7, STI3, P1, STI 7, supra had loads and loads of cars before the GT-R


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

R35 then a Zimmer frame


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> R35 then a Zimmer frame


Well that yellow thing in your avatar could double up as a Zimmer frame when your to old and knackered to pull your arse out of it lol just hold the top bar and push from behind (got the same instructions from the missus last night actually)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

e8_pack said:


> Take it you had a skyline before the 35 then?


Obviously, two actually.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Skoda Fabia VRS (diesel) before.
Skoda Yeti afterwards.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Peugeot 307 SW diesel before, Honda Prelude 2.2 5th gen afterwards.


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

i had a noble,vx220 and various tvr's so the gtr felt quite luxurious! not sure where to go next, possibly a newer one or r8v10?


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

previous cars were Vauxhall Astra VXR 320bhp
Dodge Charger 2014 SRT8 6.4 HEMI

Currently MY12 GTR Stage 4.25 (Nothing but issues)

Next car Porche GT2 (2018 model) or Lambo Hurracan hopefully


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> Some nice cars there Henry! You like to change them frequently then?


Thanks yes that lot where over several years!


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Since a MY10 (stage 1 593 bhp) two years ago I have had M235i, M3 saloon My16 and M2. Just this week back into a stock MY13 GTR and feels good to be back although I did love the M3. I still have Mustang V8 and 330d Touring as a daily. Next MY17GTR and hopefully a LM20.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Monster GTR said:


> Since a MY10 (stage 1 593 bhp) two years ago I have had M235i, M3 saloon My16 and M2. Just this week back into a stock MY13 GTR and feels good to be back although I did love the M3. I still have Mustang V8 and 330d Touring as a daily. Next MY17GTR and hopefully a LM20.


What I did you make of the M2? For me it was that or the GTR and the gtr obviously won, but not by much. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

It's not before or after but as well as... Been doing up over 3 years, gets just as much attention as the GTR but an 1/8th of the price and about 1/50th of the power with twice as much noise:clap:


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Clio 172 clio 182 clio 197 clio 200 lol (i did love the little Renault sports then i had a e46 m3 after that a hawkeye white sti then onto an evo 9 fq 340 now just sold my a45 amg going be getting a gtr in the next couple of weeks .. so thinking about it this doesnt apply to me yet : /


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

The 2018 Corvette ZR1 is something that might tempt me if it turns out to be as good as it's rumoured (700+ BHP, will corner as well as any sports car, Z06 already looks great and it's available as a convertible) and the Alfa Guilia Quadrifoglio would tempt me the most.

Having said that I appear to be collecting cars again which I need to do something about.

Latest project will look something like this by mid summer if things go to plan...


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

I had (still have) a V8 M3. I can't bring myself to sell it.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

danielhoworth said:


> Before my R35 I had an e92 M3 with an ESS Supercharger. I'm not sure where I'll go next, I love the R35 so probably a newer / faster one



Did you sell it to craig? (M3cutters)


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

dazzabb said:


> I had (still have) a V8 M3. I can't bring myself to sell it.



Good man, they are hard to beat :clap:


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Sold my first r35 2 years ago, then had Jag XFR, 535d,RS5,, Mk3 Focus RS, Then Back to an R35 which I plan to keep for a good while, so don't even want to think about other cars!


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a supercharged Monaro VXR and always wanted a R35 GT-R, I went on a euro road trip with my Monaro and two other friends in R35's and once I got home the Monaro went up for sale :chuckle:

I also have an S2000 which I have had for over 10 years and still love it like the first day I bought it! Not sure what's next after the R35 I will either keep it or buy a newer one. If I had the cash I would be looking at either a 911 GT3 or the new Audi R8 V10 plus


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Before the R35 was a plethora of M cars - M3's, 1M and M5. If I can I'll take the R35 to big power and just keep it as well as adding a 997 GT3 + Ferrari V8 spyder or maybe a Lamborghini spyder to the mix. 

Hope to get to a point where I have 2 or 3 keeper cars and maybe add one special one every decade. The likes of "normal" sports cars such as M3's, Caymans are so good and so fast now that buying a new generation of super car purely for the performance seems a poor deal so would prefer to go for older cars with a more analogue feel.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

Before Corsa sri after Honda Civic


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Corvette c4 -> Supra single -> corvette c5 z06 -> R34 GTR V-spec II ->2 x Supras -> 996 GT2(650-700 hp) + R35 GTR 
to be continued ...... would like a Merc GTR or R8 or 991.2 Turbo time will tell


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

gtrsam said:


> Corvette c4 -> Supra single -> corvette c5 z06 -> R34 GTR V-spec II ->2 x Supras -> 996 GT2(650-700 hp) + R35 GTR
> to be continued ...... would like a Merc GTR or R8 or 991.2 Turbo time will tell


The AMG GTR does look like an awesome machine, but a hefty price tag


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Before the R35. I had an R35. After I will be getting an MY17 GTR but there is an RS6 (C7) itch I need to scratch soon


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Before the R35. I had an R35. After I will be getting an MY17 GTR but there is an RS6 (C7) itch I need to scratch soon


There was a C6 on ebay with 900bhp on the stock motor last week, really incredible cars when you consider how versatile they are.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

I have had various fast cars over the years, longest I had kept one was about 25 years ago, a tuned Escort RS Turbo, had that car for 20 months.

My GTR is without doubt the fastest and best car I have owned, which is why I have stayed with it for 30 months. 

Thinking it's time to move on but what to buy next? 

I decided to sell the GTR and try living with a TVR Cerbera for the summer, but change of heart and the Cerberas up for sale instead.

But must admit the GTR LM20 looks good value....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TurboFreak said:


> I have had various fast cars over the years, longest I had kept one was about 25 years ago, a tuned Escort RS Turbo, had that car for 20 months.
> 
> My GTR is without doubt the fastest and best car I have owned, which is why I have stayed with it for 30 months.
> 
> ...


TVR reliable?? looks ace! timeless shape.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Chronos said:


> *TVR reliable??* looks ace! timeless shape.


The last of the speed 6 engines actually seem to be very good or indeed if you have an early one rebuilt to the later spec they are fine.

Check this Sag out with 100k miles

https://www.pistonheads.com/regulars/ph-carpool/tvr-sagaris-ph-carpool/30544

Lovely looking Cerbera btw TurboFreak!


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

borat52 said:


> The last of the speed 6 engines actually seem to be very good or indeed if you have an early one rebuilt to the later spec they are fine.
> 
> Check this Sag out with 100k miles
> 
> ...



I have been looking at the Sagaris as an option, as you say the later speed 6 engine is meant to be reliable, I understand it's a 3.6 instead of 4.0ltr.

I do like the pure basic brutal TVR driving experience of a rwd v8 though, but the Sagaris looks similiar to my teenage fantasy car... Ferrari Dino


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

TurboFreak said:


> I have been looking at the Sagaris as an option, as you say the later speed 6 engine is meant to be reliable, I understand it's a 3.6 instead of 4.0ltr.
> 
> I do like the pure basic brutal TVR driving experience of a rwd v8 though, but the Sagaris looks similiar to my teenage fantasy car... Ferrari Dino



You could get the later spec engines in 3.6 in the Tamora,T350 and Tuscan or as 4.0 in Tuscan, T350 and Sagaris.

Essentially the finger followers in the heads were made outof better material and the oil flow improved which seems to have fixed the early problems. Mid 2005 onwards seems to be the date when this kicked in.

Racing Green actually make a finger follower free head which removes this weak point entirely which is what I have going into mine.

I started with a Tamora and am having it rebuilt on a Sagaris chassis, sagaris springs and shocks. The interior is common across the T350, Tamora and Sagaris so I'll get it retrimed and it should be close to a new car when it's finally done. If it goes to plan I'm very tempted to find a crashed T350T and build a Sagaris Targa to complement it. 

So few T cars out there that there will come a day when you simply can't find a donor car for projects like this. Crashed ones are already fetching what good runners did 3/4 years ago.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Remember being tempted by this a few years ago


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a 4,2 Cerb and loved it, even with all it's little quirks...... like leaking water through the front arch and puddling in the rear footwell, and the bastid of a ribbon cable behind the steering wheel....... oh and the Steering wheel control unit cacking itself. 

Thing was brutual, sounded amazing and fast as ****!! 

I'd love a Sagaris !


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Remember being tempted by this a few years ago


Hell yes!! a man's convertible!

what's the make and model?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Hell yes!! a man's convertible!
> 
> what's the make and model?


Both this "Sagaris Targa" and the "Sagaris Convertible's" that are out there were never made by the factory.

The Targa starts as a Tuscan and gets Sagaris panels moulded to it, the Convertible starts as a Tamora and then gets a similar treatment.

Tuscan, Tamora, T350 and Sagaris are all mechanically near identical, same engine, gearbox, interior (more or less) - the chassis were fundmentally the same but the Sagaris has different pick up points for the wishbones to allow it to sit lower and with a wider track, some conversions sit on a genuine Sagaris chassis, some have modifications to widen the track.

Good threads here - this guy did a lovely conversion, reported to have spent over £60k excl the donor car:

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1322948

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=13&t=1337693&i=0


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been in a couple of TVRs and imho they look nice and are quirky buts thats it ........


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Always loved TVR's, haven't looked at the prices for about 10 years though, blimey I'm shocked, I was thinking 10-20k for a Sagaris by now, I'm only 50-60k out, wow prices are strong.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Always loved TVR's, haven't looked at the prices for about 10 years though, blimey I'm shocked, I was thinking 10-20k for a Sagaris by now, I'm only 50-60k out, wow prices are strong.


I sold my Chimaera 3 years ago for £5,500, and it had a private plate valued at £1500. I was asking £7,000 for it but needed a quick sale.

Same car now (red, fsh, 36,000 miles) would be £12-15k  and the plates value is £2500 just to rub it in...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TurboFreak said:


> I sold my Chimaera 3 years ago for £5,500, and it had a private plate valued at £1500. I was asking £7,000 for it but needed a quick sale.
> 
> Same car now (red, fsh, 36,000 miles) would be £12-15k  and the plates value is £2500 just to rub it in...


Got a Chim basket case if you want a cheap one to do up


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

TurboFreak said:


> I sold my Chimaera 3 years ago for £5,500, and it had a private plate valued at £1500. I was asking £7,000 for it but needed a quick sale.
> 
> Same car now (red, fsh, 36,000 miles) would be £12-15k  and the plates value is £2500 just to rub it in...


Just be glad your not maintaining it, you'll be well in the hole by now!


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> Remember being tempted by this a few years ago


I like them, what are they worth nowadays?


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

First car: 1.25 fiesta lx

Second car: e36 328 sport 

Still got this sadly not used since the r35, m3 evo lsd, hydro, and probably the most used car ill ever own, had it for 11years and cant bring myself to sell it even though its rusty and mouldy

Third car: TVR SAGARIS 

my poster car, tvr were always my childhood dream, my motivation and my aim, raw, sounds great, drama and all round makes people wave and smile, had this for 9 years, still got it though if the gtr goes it will go too, to by something I never thought id achieve

Forth car: R35 GTR

Wanted something savage but you guys and girls know what they offer, again suprised how many people give the thumbs up and have positive things to say about it

Next:

Mclaren 570GT though the residuals and mclarens buisness plan puts me off

Or

Huracan rwd, after my tvr, gtr goal, the end line has always been a lambo

Or

911 gt3/gt3rs/gt2

Seems like they don't want to sell a special porsche to a newbie

Or 

458/430 scud

Or 

Aston V12 vantage


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> Got a Chim basket case if you want a cheap one to do up


Can you pm me details... thanks


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

e8_pack said:


> Just be glad your not maintaining it, you'll be well in the hole by now!


I doubt it would have cost much to run and maintain, when it comes to TVRs the problem is always reliability, especially electrics.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Noble and porker turbo before. Porker was good fun and absolutely bomb proof despite the abuse it got. However I'm now 5.5years into R35 ownership and still loving it. Used all her round and never fails to bring a big smile to my face.

Next, well she's a keeper, but I have adddd an R32 to the fleet for some old skool fun. I won't lie though, if I could afford a 991 GT3 I would try one of those for a while


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

A few Scoobys, Noble, Z4m, Rs4, C63, before my Gtrs.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Will64 said:


> A few Scoobys, Noble, Z4m, Rs4, C63, before my Gtrs.


Miss any? The sound of a C63 is something else!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

e8_pack said:


> Miss any? The sound of a C63 is something else!


I don't miss the C63 at all. Never really enjoyed it.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

e8_pack said:


> Miss any? The sound of a C63 is something else!


As good as they sound, I always think that they are struggling to breathe. It's almost like they could do with being allowed to have another 1000rpm.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> As good as they sound, I always think that they are struggling to breathe. It's almost like they could do with being allowed to have another 1000rpm.


I thought most owners remapped them, the same engine is 500+ in the e63 so yes, the standard ones will likely feel like that.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> As good as they sound, I always think that they are struggling to breathe. It's almost like they could do with being allowed to have another 1000rpm.


Or loose about 2L of engine capacity!


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

911 (996) Cabrio before. Clio RS 200 during / after. Struggling for inspiration on what next - Stepson now pushing 6ft so a Golf R?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

sanderr2 said:


> 911 (996) Cabrio before. Clio RS 200 during / after. Struggling for inspiration on what next - Stepson now pushing 6ft so a Golf R?


6ft stepsons can get their own car! By another GTR!


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> 6ft stepsons can get their own car! By another GTR!


Haha! 

Well I suppose he has only got a year until he's 17 - perhaps I keep her after all ;-)


----------



## ashmanflashman (Jul 23, 2017)

Came from an Aston Martin Vantage 4.7 sport pack and before that a Bentley Continental GT and before that a 997 c4s. hated the Aston as it was a pig to drive ( heavy clutch, notchy gearbox, weak clutch) always scared of the 911s engine breaking down but enjoyed the Bentley. 
Honestly for performance nothing comes close to GTR. Love it.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I remember a time long ago, when the world was powered by the black fuel. Great cities of pipe and steel. But most of all, I remember the road warrior. The man we called Max. A burnt out, desolate man. :chuckle:

There is GT-R. Then there is electric kayos. I’ll be long dead, hopefully. :double-finger:


----------



## Insu (Aug 23, 2017)

A45 then a rs3 8v then v8 R8 manual with capristo exhaust now just had the gtr for over a month . Next hmm not too sure cayman gt4, gallardo


----------



## Loftybotswana (Jan 9, 2017)

Before 2003 Rs6 c5, 2009 R8 V10, 2016 MK3 FOCUS RS... currently 2014 Litcho 4.25 GTR. The second one I've owned and the best of the bunch

after: Newer GTR, 911 TURBO S, GT3 or RS6 C7


----------



## E3BLS (Jul 1, 2017)

Before my R35 I was in a BMW M3 E92, I dont think i will be changing for a while. Maybe a newer one i think.


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

Before... Manual BMW M2, After Honda Elise SC. After that either MY17+ GTR/ GT3 or 570S depending on budget


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Full list all the way back to my youth:

Vauxhall Cavalier x 2
Vauxhall Astra SRI
Vauxhall Astra GSI 16v
Mitsubishi GTO
Mitsubishi 3000GT 
Honda S2000
GTR (current) + BMW 1 series and wife has Audi TT (which I hate)


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Peugeot 205 1.1 - disintegrated 
Ford Focus 1.8 - sold
Nissan 350z - totalled 
BMW 330d - sold
Mercedes c350 - sold
Golf R (new) - stolen
GTR - current

Next up? That's a real question. Got 2 you'd kids so battling with.
- new rs4
- rs6
- new m5

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

1st car dolomite sprint - died 
Mk 1 mexico - cant remember
3ltr capri turbo charged
2.8 special capri 
Series 1 RST turbo technics developement car ( my fav car of all time ) thieving gypsies nicked it - F**kers
Series 2 RST
Saphire cosworth 
Saphire cosworth 4x4 ( meh )
lexus is200 
Civic type r ep3 30th anniversary ( turbo kit fitted ) good car 
Honda s2000 ( turbo kit fitted ) i like turbo chargers 
Focus RS mk2 
seven type kit car 300hp turbo charged R1 engine - current
Datsun - current 
Vauxhall Mokka 1.6 ecoflex diesel - current 

Next - hmmmm thinking a BMW M2


----------



## alicia2004 (Sep 3, 2017)

Just replaced mine with a c7 rs6


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

A Subaru Forester! Do I win a prize for biggest step up? Disclaimer... it was the 2.5 turbo with a mind numbing 230ps 

Second disclaimer: I ride downhill mountain bikes and the scoob was a means to an end and crap, how do I get a rocky mountain Maiden in my GTR? It's a stupid car to own but I ****ing love it and my mate with the X3 is holding up for the moment on weekend bike trips 





Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

alicia2004 said:


> Just replaced mine with a c7 rs6


already? why, if you don't mind me asking? 

how's the rs6 in comparison to the GT-R?


----------



## alicia2004 (Sep 3, 2017)

Needed more room kids were a struggle getting in and out.
The gtr is much quicker. The rs6 the better every day car


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

I had a Supra Single turbo Red, Mer 190E 2.5-16 Cosworth Silver, Porsche 928 V8 Sky blue, 2 more Supra single turbo White and Gray, then Supra twin turbo Silver, BMW 645 V8 Gray.
And now R35 My12 in Blue.
Got to be a Lambo, that 1 thing in life got to have.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

After 2 GTR's I was looking for something different after selling a couple of months ago.

I rejected the RS5 as pretty boring, C63 for RWD only and E63s as too bling. I also decided that in these post Brexit times I absolutely would not buy anything German so really started to look at the Alfa Giulia QV. I also briefly flirted with the idea of a Tesla P100D but the price is pretty outrageous for the quality of build. The Alfa seems to be a very good car and I was very close to placing an order (I loved the Metallic red) but with a seemingly endless wait for Android Auto to be an option and a number of ongoing niggles with the software coupled with eye watering expected depreciation, I found a good deal on a new Orange GTR which will arrive in the new year.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Before my GT-R I had (latest one first):

Aston Martin Vantage V8
Noble M12 3
Lotus Esprit V8 Sport 350
Lotus Esprit GT3
Lotus Esprit Turbo
Lotus Esprit S3 N/A


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> After 2 GTR's I was looking for something different after selling a couple of months ago.
> 
> I rejected the RS5 as pretty boring, C63 for RWD only and E63s as too bling. I also decided that in these post Brexit times I absolutely would not buy anything German so really started to look at the Alfa Giulia QV. I also briefly flirted with the idea of a Tesla P100D but the price is pretty outrageous for the quality of build. The Alfa seems to be a very good car and I was very close to placing an order (I loved the Metallic red) but with a seemingly endless wait for Android Auto to be an option and a number of ongoing niggles with the software coupled with eye watering expected depreciation, I found a good deal on a new Orange GTR which will arrive in the new year.


Congrats...is it a MY18?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Congrats...is it a MY18?


Is there such a thing? Assume it will be a MY17 just delivered in January.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> Is there such a thing? Assume it will be a MY17 just delivered in January.


Should be unveiled this month if it is...only minor updates a mole told me


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

The car that I plan to buy after the GTR (adding to the stable not replacing so I hope it counts) is a C6 ZR1


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Evo9lution said:


> The car that I plan to buy after the GTR (adding to the stable not replacing so I hope it counts) is a C6 ZR1


What's a left hooker like in the UK? You get on with it?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

simGTR said:


> What's a left hooker like in the UK? You get on with it?


No idea ...


----------

